# Need Advice for using Laptop while Travelling in Train



## silicon_fusion (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, Next week i am planning to travel in DURONTO Express 3rd A.c. Will it safe to use Train Power Supply to charge my laptop,as some people are saying that Train power supply is not safe for charging your mobile and laptop.
Can any one here share his/her experience


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2011)

I've done it dozen times before, didn't get your point! What do ya mean by safe?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 23, 2011)

there is no such prob in train.. whteva you have heard about this is wrong.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Forget the Power Supply, the Train itself is not safe. Haven't you heard of laptops stolen in trains? I have a relative who had her laptop stolen right before her eyes(no, she's not dumb) The thief just took it and jumped off the train.


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2011)

Vartul said:


> Forget the Power Supply, the Train itself is not safe. Haven't you heard of laptops stolen in trains? I have a relative who had her laptop stolen right before her eyes(no, she's not dumb) The thief just took it and jumped off the train.



Cant stop laughing at the Awesome Reply...
+1 for this


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2011)

If you are travelling in AC you won't have to worry about theives.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, my cousin(mentioned above) was traveling in 2nd AC. Bad Luck?

By the way, your profile pic is totally- i don't know, weird? queer? just can't find the right word...


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I've done it dozen times before, didn't get your point! What do ya mean by safe?



YA ithehappy,my point is whether it is safe to use train power supply or not?.

Anyway's guys thanks for ur advice.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Vartul said:


> Well, my cousin(mentioned above) was traveling in 2nd AC. Bad Luck?
> 
> By the way, your profile pic is totally- i don't know, weird? queer? just can't find the right word...



How about now?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2011)

silicon_fusion said:


> YA ithehappy,my point is whether it is safe to use train power supply or not?.



Look mate, I have done it many times before, never had a problem afterwards, so imo it is* ABSOLUTELY SAFE*


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

@axes2t2-One down one more to go!


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolutely safe..infact lot safer than your home unregulated electrical outlet.
  For safety from thieves you may want to invest in security  Lock for laptop.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 25, 2011)

freshseasons said:


> Absolutely safe..infact lot safer than your home unregulated electrical outlet.
> For safety from thieves you may want to invest in security  Lock for laptop.



Thanks guys for your useful suggestion


----------

